

Godaddy sent me an email notification but already billed my visa - wenbert

has anyone experienced this?
they have auto-renewal on by default? is it even legal to have that option on by default?
how do i get my 10.88USD back? it is not much but i am totally pissed off by this. i personally think that there are better ways of making money than doing this.<p>they sent me an email confirmation but they already deducted money from my account. i never got the chance to confirm anything. they just deducted it right away.
======
visdo
If you are really angry and want a refund, you'd better move your domains out
of godaddy(I recommend Moniker.com) quietly before you do a charge back. You
know domain name is your most important property so don't put any risk on it.

------
undertoad
Sorry to hear about the hassle.

Are you sure you didn't receive a series of e-mails warning about the upcoming
renewal? That's what I always get from GoDaddy for each of my domains, prior
to the auto-renewal.

For example, I received one at the end of November notifying me that one of my
domains will auto-renew at the end of February 2009.

I just checked and have another from a few days ago notifying me of an auto-
renewal for a different domain in March 2009.

IIRC, several of these are sent.

------
rtw
It's highly likely that you a) explicitly agreed to this default when you
signed up and b) their terms of service (which you agreed to when you signed
up) is written in such a way to prevent them from refunding you.

I'm not going to go look into the details but I'll wager $10.88 that this is
the case. (seriously)

